# Kitless ebonite rollerball



## Brumar72 (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi, this is my first kitless pen entirely made of ebonite; black ebonite section with matt finish. 138mm long when capped, 120mm uncapped. Weight: 27 g. Hidden clip. Schmidt ceramic roller refill.


----------



## CjG78 (Sep 20, 2021)

I've said it before, one of the nicest kitless rollerballs I've seen. Simple, elegant, pleasing shape.


----------



## RichAldrich (Sep 20, 2021)

Agree!  Very nice!


----------



## Bryguy (Sep 20, 2021)

Very nice. Terrific first roller. Well done.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 20, 2021)

Awesome work.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 20, 2021)

Looking at a raw ebonite blank, one might think this isn't possible. And yet here it is. Very nicely done.


----------



## magpens (Sep 20, 2021)

B*E*A*U*T*Y !!!!!


----------



## moke (Sep 20, 2021)

That what we're talking about!!!!  very nice!


----------



## TDahl (Sep 21, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 21, 2021)

Wow, that's nice!


----------



## MrMEC (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice looking pen!  Not a lot of roller ball. Good job


----------

